# Boeing 787...finally takes off NT



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Being a plane buff as wells a GRRer...good news today. The Boeing Dreamliner...the 787...finally took off for the first time this morning at 10:34 AM PST.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mikey, 

Watched it on FoxNews this morning. Nice clean take-off on a very wet runway.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw the flight on TV. Sleek looking airplane. Hope Boeing gets this in full production soonest.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice smooth takeoff and landing. The inclement weather adds a nice touch. Here are links to video if you happened to miss it:

*Takeoff*





*Landing*


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

So, how old is that T-33 chase plane? Were the pilots even alive when it was built? 

Wonder what that sensor or antenna trailing from tip of 787's vertical stabilizer is for?


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

just the thought of the rampers getting a hold of the composite skin makes me shudder, on the bright side am so happy to see them lose that p.i.a. center tire from the 777


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By on30gn15 on 15 Dec 2009 06:52 PM 
Wonder what that sensor or antenna trailing from tip of 787's vertical stabilizer is for? 

It kind of reminds me of the ones used on the Space Shuttle Orbiter when landing. I think they're called air data probes? Not sure what they do though.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Wonder what that sensor or antenna trailing from tip of 787's vertical stabilizer is for? 
"Oh, _that's_ where I left that wire. Oops..." 

Somehow I don't see Southwest buying any of those... 

Later, 

K


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I also watched on the morning news. quite an aircraft. Just can not figure why they had to build a new place to assemble in Charleston SC when they have there other big plant in Wichita that use to build complete planes years ago. Sounds like some mis management and poor judgment and wasting money. Later RJD


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 16 Dec 2009 11:54 AM 
I also watched on the morning news. quite an aircraft. Just can not figure why they had to build a new place to assemble in Charleston SC when they have there other big plant in Wichita that use to build complete planes years ago. Sounds like some mis management and poor judgment and wasting money. Later RJD 
Nope...they're setting up a complete 787 fabrication and assembly structure that is OUTSIDE the influence of their primary union in Washington. This includes a completely duplicated supply line for all parts...from different companies than are used now. There's lots of news on this move because the 787 is really not manufactured by Boeing...it's assembled by Boeing. This is the first airplane Boeing has ever "made" where they don't make the wings. In fact, Boeing ONLY makes the tail of the plane...in a plant in Canada...not Seattle. All the other parts are manufactured and shipped in. This whole move to set up a duplicate production capability was driven by the strike Boeing suffered two years ago. Boeing says they need to be able to build 10 787s a month...and that Everett's facility can only produce 7...and that's the fundamental reason for the second assembly plant. And..if all goes right for Boeing, the Wichita plant will be busy making 767 tankers for the USAF. Boeing shut the 767 line down in Everett a few years ago...to make room for the 787 assembly.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

When I saw the news on the TV in the breakroom of the factory where I was stuck on Tuesday, I thought of this:




Did anyone else wonder if this stunt was going to be repeated???????


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

OK,so it flew... if it can look like THIS, and STILL fly, then I'll get on one... MAYBE 

http://www.398th.org/Images/Images_...5_JBka.jpg 
http://www.398th.org/Images/Images_...5_JBkb.jpg


----------

